# Rock with GSP...what's it worth? Any interest?



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

A friend of mine wants to sell a 3ish lb live rock that is completely covered in really nice Green Star Polyps. Anyone interested? Anyone have any idea what he should ask if he posts it on AP, Kijiji, or here?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Post a picture and we'll be able to help you put a price on it. Some people love GSP so yeah it'll sell sooner or later. Best results for a sale - mass exposure - post everywhere LOL.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm still waiting on the pic...will post when I get it...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Here it is...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

wow, very nice..


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

just a thought, maybe it would be best to frag off pieces to maximize her revenues?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That is Stunning.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

He's not really a people-person  He'd rather just sell it to one person, even if it makes him a few less dollars...



PACMAN said:


> just a thought, maybe it would be best to frag off pieces to maximize her revenues?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It is quite pretty...if I wasn't running out of space, I'd snag it myself 


Sunstar said:


> That is Stunning.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in Toronto next Monday if anyone's interested...



BettaBeats said:


> wow, very nice..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I do know h ow that goes... running out of space too.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Did you go see Greg yet? You're gonna be in trooooouble...



Sunstar said:


> I do know h ow that goes... running out of space too.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't herd from him in a few days. not sure if my email's harfed or not. haven't heard from MOPS either, so chances are something went queer on me. So waiting on MOPS to get back and gotta somehow arrange to meet him.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I haven't herd from him in a few days. not sure if my email's harfed or not. haven't heard from MOPS either, so chances are something went queer on me. So waiting on MOPS to get back and gotta somehow arrange to meet him.


sometimes i email mops and let them know the problem. i usually get my package the next day.

i'd be interested in the GSP if my tank was cycled.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Shoot wish I had known, we just made a run up yesterday but I figured you'd already gotten your stuff! That said, they were busy putting away what looked like a just-received order. What were you waiting on from there? Hopefully it came in and will be sent out today...
And hopefully you'll hear back from Greg soon! I suspect he has a hectic M-F...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

some flatworm exit and coral RX. no rush.


----------

